# Iv'e just bought a speedy!



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! I've just bought a speedy! 

With a carbon seat!


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

So you did it good on you


----------



## Gerry Attrick (9 Jul 2008)

You could show a bit of enthusiasm.


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

I haven't handed over the money yet but it's as good as mine.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (9 Jul 2008)

Doh!....


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Can I have a go Please......................


Don't get me going If you don't have It YET

The next thing is how are you going to get it back to York?


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

Well I have made all the arrangements, agreed a price and promised to look after it. All that remains to do is collect it and drop off the money.

So ner.


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> The next thing is how are you going to get it back to York?



shoot.


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

Well Ive got some time off coming to me Ill come down and ride it back up!!


----------



## byegad (9 Jul 2008)

I think someone has bought a speedy, I may be wrong, just a possibility really.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2008)

What's a speedy?


----------



## dodgy (9 Jul 2008)

Windcheetah recumbent trike.

Dave.


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

http://www.windcheetah.co.uk/


----------



## dodgy (9 Jul 2008)

Hope you have fun on it, they're fantastic pieces of engineering.

Dave.


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

I can't wait to get out on it. I once owned Windcheetah 002 and really regret ever selling it. Bought it for 250 and sold it for 800, to a wanky little German twenty years ago, I knew it was wrong at the time but the idea of making such a fat wedge got the better of me.


----------



## Night Train (9 Jul 2008)

Well done.

I had a quick panic as I am watching one on Ebay, don't know if I will be able to afford it though. Do you need a lift with it?


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

Theres one on eBay? Where?


----------



## dodgy (9 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Theres one on eBay? Where?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170235538820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

Night Train said:


> Well done.
> 
> I had a quick panic as I am watching one on Ebay, don't know if I will be able to afford it though. Do you need a lift with it?


Do I need a lift?? What from Bris to York? It'll go in or on the Corrado or I'm a Mothers Uncle. Chainset out the sunroof! Thankyou for offering though Nighty!


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Jul 2008)

Can't they just post it to you?


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2008)

The speedy's got wheels. There's a road. What's the problem? 

*wants*


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Jul 2008)

Mickle, we could do a relay to get the Speedy to you. That way we all get a go!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2008)

...would we have to sign it too??


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

The Speedy is in the dining room. 

What's a bit queer though, much as I love the Windcheetah SL as a glorious machine I feel absolutely no desire to sit and stare at it. I can sit and stare at nice bike for hours. The Speedy just isn't beautiful in the way that my Colnago is or even my old ladies bike. Weird. I guess the Speedy is more of a tool or a piece of equipment. Waffle waffle. 

Anyoldhoo, it's home now and I am a few quid lighter. I shall go for a spin later when the rain stops and report back.

Last time I rode a Speedy in anger I destroyed a front wheel flange pushing into a corner. Adam Hart Davies was very nice about it though.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> I destroyed a front wheel flange pushing into a corner. Adam Hart Davies was very nice about it though.


Is there some euphemism I'm missing here???


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2008)

Seriously nice looking machine though.... 

<< wonder if the Wife would allow me to have one >>

<< stops wondering >>


----------



## andharwheel (10 Jul 2008)

Well done that man. I nearly sold mine last year (no 18), but glad that I didnt. Fitted some new bits and some fast tyres-what a blast. I just love going out and finding some fast twisty bits of road on it.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

I was surprised to discover twenty inch rims on it, I know that #002 had them (cos it used to be mine) and that from #003 onwards they had 16" (moulton) rims. It's a better wheel size, less rolling resistance, wider availability of quality tyres but probably not so good round corners. Does anyone know when they changed?


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Is there some euphemism I'm missing here???



I shattered Hart Davies's flange by pushing too hard into Queens avenue and his rim collapsed (not a word of a lie either).

Happy now?


----------



## dodgy (10 Jul 2008)

I think the rims changed to 20" in 2004.

Dave.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

I gave up waiting for a gap in the weather and went for a wee wet ride round the houses on it. Wow. The taller wheels don't feel quite so 'planted' as the old sixteens used to but it's got a _wicked_ turn of speed. Shame it doesn't have Atom hubs, these Sturmey Archer hub brakes are super shoot. The trike doesn't appear to have any miles on it though it's clearly a few years old, i'm hoping the brakes aren't broken in yet, if this is as good as they get then they really are rubbish. 

Oh and I seem to have misplaced my 'recumbent legs'.


----------



## Joe24 (10 Jul 2008)

I will happily ride it untill you find them Mickle
I dont mind, honest


----------



## dodgy (10 Jul 2008)

I had the 20" wheels on my Speedy with hub brakes, they stopped it on a sixpence. The best braking I've experienced, well *at least* on par with my mountain bike with hydraulic XT disks anyway.

Dave.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

Did you have Sturmey hubs? I guess you did. Was there a bedding in period?


----------



## dodgy (10 Jul 2008)

Mine had about a thousand miles on it when I bought it I reckon. I think they were Sturmey, too.

Dave.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

Ta dodgy, there's hope for them yet then.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jul 2008)

If it has not been used much then you will need to pull the drums apart and clean and regrease the adjusters, as well as rough up the shoes. That should solve it.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2008)

Thanks Catrike, I just took it out again for a wee spin up the offy and the brakes were much better after I slammed the beggars on really hard a few times from speed. We'll shall see.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jul 2008)

Just because you cannot see the brakes as such does not mean you should not service them.


----------



## Night Train (10 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> I feel absolutely no desire to sit and stare at it. I can sit and stare at nice bike for hours. The Speedy just isn't beautiful in the way that my Colnago is or even my old ladies bike.


You are welcome to leave it at mine for me to look at, I would look at it lots and pay it compliments until such time that you wanted to take it out again.


----------



## mickle (11 Jul 2008)

She came home today after a long day of meetings and such, noticed the flowers, noticed the new mirror in the bathroom, noticed that I hadn't had a shave, managed to sniff out the bottle of tequila. Did She mention the Wincheetah SL parked in the dining room of our small terraced house? Did she fukc. Eventually I pointed it out to her, had the whole 'It looks stupid-no it doesn't/ 'surely it's dangerous- no it's not dangerous' conversation and then, to my surprise She sat in it and smiled and said 'ooh it's really comfortable isn't it!' I reckon I'll get Her out in it at the weekend, her legs are just about long enough.


----------



## Night Train (11 Jul 2008)

That's the recumbent trike grin, Mickle.


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Jul 2008)

Nice one and Hooray for Mrs Mickle!

Phew! That soooo could have gone the other way


----------



## spandex (11 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> I was surprised to discover twenty inch rims on it, I know that #002 had them (cos it used to be mine) and that from #003 onwards they had 16" (moulton) rims. It's a better wheel size, less rolling resistance, wider availability of quality tyres but probably not so good round corners. Does anyone know when they changed?




Why don't you? or I can phone mike to ask him? (I need to phone him any way)

You may need to get your riding legs back as I think we have just had our names put forward with ( CH and R Mc G ) for the (3) Brompton World Championship at Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire on the 28th September?

http://www.brompton.co.uk/bwc/?l=1


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> Why don't you? or I can phone mike to ask him? (I need to phone him any way)
> 
> You may need to get your riding legs back as I think we have just had our names put forward with ( CH and R Mc G ) for the (3) Brompton World Championship at Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire on the 28th September?
> 
> http://www.brompton.co.uk/bwc/?l=1



What?!?


----------



## Wobbly John (12 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> You may need to get your riding legs back as I think we have just had our names put forward with ( CH and R Mc G ) for the (3) Brompton World Championship at Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire on the 28th September?
> 
> http://www.brompton.co.uk/bwc/?l=1



I bet the winner doesn't get handed a load of broken brommie bits to make a trophy for next year.


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> I bet the winner doesn't get handed a load of broken brommie bits to make a trophy for next year.


 Tee hee!


----------



## byegad (12 Jul 2008)

So now mrs mickle has a speedy, where are you going to find another mickle?


----------



## spandex (12 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> What?!?


 Ill tell you all on Sunday if you are still coming back?



Wobbly John said:


> I bet the winner doesn't get handed a load of broken brommie bits to make a trophy for next year.



 thats a lot of bits it its going to beat the 2 S2L-X brompton's that will be going to the 2 winners.


----------



## andharwheel (14 Jul 2008)

The original ones didnt have 16 in wheels they have 17in Moulton. Now able to get Stelvios in this size, much faster tyre. And yes the atom brakes are pretty good, hardly any wear on the brake shoes on mine despite being over 20years old.


----------



## Arch (14 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> She came home today after a long day of meetings and such, noticed the flowers, noticed the new mirror in the bathroom, noticed that I hadn't had a shave, managed to sniff out the bottle of tequila. Did She mention the Wincheetah SL parked in the dining room of our small terraced house? Did she fukc. Eventually I pointed it out to her, had the whole 'It looks stupid-no it doesn't/ 'surely it's dangerous- no it's not dangerous' conversation and then, to my surprise She sat in it and smiled and said 'ooh it's really comfortable isn't it!' I reckon I'll get Her out in it at the weekend, her legs are just about long enough.




<shock>

You mean to say you took up with a woman who'd never sat in a recumbent trike? Jeez, that's a bit of a risk innit?

Seems you've got away with it though...


----------



## NickM (14 Jul 2008)

MsM has joined the Dark Side at last! 

After years of half-hearted trying and failing on two wheels and three, she tried a Catrike Pocket trike on Saturday afternoon (thank you Ian, Mr Catrike UK) and was instantly smitten, because IT FITS.

It's the only sparkly British Racing Green Catrike Pocket in the UK 

I like it too (when I can get a go), but we can't really have two parked in the kitchen...


----------



## Riding in Circles (14 Jul 2008)

NickM said:


> MsM has joined the Dark Side at last!
> 
> After years of half-hearted trying and failing on two wheels and three, she tried a Catrike Pocket trike on Saturday afternoon (thank you Ian, Mr Catrike UK) and was instantly smitten, because IT FITS.
> 
> ...



Did she run around the track on Sunday?


----------



## NickM (14 Jul 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Did she run around the track on Sunday?


Indeed she did! Photo on its way to you


----------



## Phixion (21 Jul 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying a recumbent, but I can't help thinking I'd feel like an idiot riding one...

Also I'd be butt-clinching whenever I held up traffic, which I'm guessing would be very often if you use it on the roads.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a recumbent, but I can't help thinking I'd feel like an idiot riding one...
> 
> Also I'd be butt-clinching whenever I held up traffic, which I'm guessing would be very often if you use it on the roads.



Why would you be butt clenching at the thought of holding up other traffic? What's different about holding up cars on a normal upright bike?


----------



## Phixion (22 Jul 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Why would you be butt clenching at the thought of holding up other traffic? What's different about holding up cars on a normal upright bike?



I was referring to trikes really, obviously they are wider than an upright bike.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I was referring to trikes really, obviously they are wider than an upright bike.



Not a lot when you take the handlebars of a MTB into consideration, I don't hold traffic up anymore on the trike than I would on a wedgie.


----------



## mickle (22 Jul 2008)

It's wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Specially at night.

Mwahaha!


----------



## spandex (22 Jul 2008)

Riding down the cycle track with no lights on it is so so cool


----------



## Arch (22 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I was referring to trikes really, obviously they are wider than an upright bike.



Not much, like Catrike says. Anyway, if it's not safe for a car to overtake the width of a trike, they shouldn't be overtaking an upright anyway. They should be leaving a lot more space than a few inches.

If you think you'd feel like an idiot riding one, then you are thinking way too much about your 'image' and not enough about actually enjoying yourself...


----------



## Phixion (22 Jul 2008)

Arch said:


> Not much, like Catrike says. Anyway, if it's not safe for a car to overtake the width of a trike, they shouldn't be overtaking an upright anyway. They should be leaving a lot more space than a few inches.
> 
> If you think you'd feel like an idiot riding one, then you are thinking way too much about your 'image' and not enough about actually enjoying yourself...



Yeah I know cars *should* overtake like they would a average sized car, most don't.

Trust me, I'm not an image conscious person at all, infact I went through a stage of looking like a hippy with long hair 

I just feel that recumbents are for "older" people, I'm 25 atm and would feel silly - although I have no doubt it would be alot more comfortable! I'd love to try one someday though.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jul 2008)

Well I popped out and did 43 miles today on my old mans recumbent, I did 50 miles on Sunday as well and no numb bum, seem to be having real problems finding decent hills to go fast on though at the moment, only hit 36 mph today, did get over 30 quite a lot though and used the ferry across the Thames, blog report to follow.


----------



## Arch (23 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I just feel that recumbents are for "older" people, I'm 25 atm and would feel silly - although I have no doubt it would be alot more comfortable! I'd love to try one someday though.




I suppose it depends if you fancy kids shouting "cool bike!" as you go by. I don't get the 'older' idea at all, but if that's what you feel, I suppose at 39 I can't argue. I do know younger people with them though. They are'nt just like mobile armchairs you know, some of them are damn sporty! 

Actually, on the space issue, you tend to get more room when on the recumbent, because drivers notice you, think "what's that?" and actually pay attention to passing you, whereas on an upright a lot of them just see you, but don't _notice_ you and skim by, if you see what I mean.

Also, having metal hubs as your widest point (on a trike) tends to make them think about their paintwork a bit more than when it's just your shoulders that are widest...


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I was referring to trikes really, obviously they are wider than an upright bike.



No they aren't. Not significantly anyway.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> I just feel that recumbents are for "older" people, I'm 25 atm and would feel silly - although I have no doubt it would be alot more comfortable! I'd love to try one someday though.



You obv. have the wrong impression of recumbents, LOL!


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2008)

But you can't have the 'wrong' impression, can you? I sort of know what Phixion is talking about, I've never seen anyone on a recumbent who looks 'young'. I never felt silly on my Speedy, a little self conscious the first time out maybe, but I honestly think they look cool. Problem is, I'm 42 

Dave.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> But you can't have the 'wrong' impression, can you? I sort of know what Phixion is talking about, I've never seen anyone on a recumbent who looks 'young'. I never felt silly on my Speedy, a little self conscious the first time out maybe, but I honestly think they look cool. Problem is, I'm 42
> 
> Dave.



I'm 42 and I am young so shut it!


----------



## Andy in Sig (24 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> *I just feel that recumbents are for "older" people*, I'm 25 atm and would feel silly - although I have no doubt it would be alot more comfortable! I'd love to try one someday though.



That's a fair comment in that it is what you think. The reactions I've had to my recumbent would suggest otherwise. A very few people laugh but interestingly it always sounds like hollow, forced laughter and is probably due to them being confronted with something new and not knowing how to cope with it. A lot of kids yell out "Cool bike". Self conscious teenagers look as though they would like to do that but are not sure if the fashion police would permit it. Cyclists who've not ridden one before come over and have a chat and all say that they're going to have to try one someday. Elderly gentlemen who obviously have an interest in things mechanical simply find them endlessly fascinating and will spend half an hour inspecting them and grilling you about them if they can.

Recumbents are no more specifically for older people than road bikes are specifically for asthmatic lesbians or three legged cats. I suspect that what will happen one day is that a suitably "cool" character in a film will be a recumbent rider, the demand will take off and the mass market firms like Giant will start making more affordable ones. In the meantime, don't let considerations of image (which is no more than the sheep instinct as programmed by the advertising industry) put you off. Just get on one and give it a go.


----------



## NickM (24 Jul 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> ...A lot of kids yell out "Cool bike". Self conscious teenagers look as though they would like to do that but are not sure if the fashion police would permit it...



And people a bit older than that ride recumbents because they have enough self-confidence not to be bothered what others think!

Oh, and because they are cool... (well, some of them, anyway)


----------



## Fiona N (24 Jul 2008)

I wonder if the reason that recumbent riders seem to be a bit older (than what? Most cyclists of any sort, bar bmxers, around here are mainly 30s -->) is that as you get older you realise that pleasure doesn't mean having to destroy your body. So why stick with an upright when you can go further (and faster) on a 'bent without the sore bum, neck, wrists etc.?

Anytime I think I might enjoy the Etape du Tour, I realise that I'm only thinking about doing it on a recumbent not an upright (been there, done that and it was painful) and part of the pleasure would be proving all the nay-sayers wrong, not to mention screaming past uprights on the descents.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> But you can't have the 'wrong' impression, can you? I sort of know what Phixion is talking about, I've never seen anyone on a recumbent who looks 'young'. I never felt silly on my Speedy, a little self conscious the first time out maybe, but I honestly think they look cool. Problem is, I'm 42
> 
> Dave.



With age........................































comes Wisdom!


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2008)

LOL, though I can totally see his point if you start talking about many of the Leftpondian LWB recumbents. That sort of thing will have the style police on your case in minutes.


----------



## Phixion (27 Jul 2008)

Oh it isn't the image stopping me from getting one, it's the huge pricetag!


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Jul 2008)

Ours start at £595 new. Trikes at £995.


----------

